# What are you looking for?



## Ronnie T (Oct 9, 2010)

WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING FOR?  (A great read for believers and unbelievers alike)

_And it came about when He went into the house of one of the leaders of the Pharisees on the Sabbath to eat bread, that they were watching Him closely._ Luke 14:1 (NASB) 
All of the gospels acknowledge the fact that Jesus was under the critical scrutiny of some of the best-trained Israelites. Often he was “set up.” They asked, “Why did you do that?” Or, “What is your position on this?” Or, “What is your stance on this matter?”

Commonly, those who asked were well-trained religious leaders. Rarely did they ask to learn. Their motives involved finding fault, criticizing, attacking, or destroying his credibility. So they followed Jesus and his disciples in the fields and asked, “Why do you let them do that?” (Matthew 12:1-8.) Or, they wondered if he would heal on the Sabbath Day (Mark 3:1-6).

While Jesus’ teachings and actions blessed some, others were totally unimpressed. While some saw in Jesus hope, others regarded him to be a dangerous man who led people away from God. To some he was the Savior God promised, and to some he was a cunning servant of Satan. To some he was the promised way to God, and to some he opposed everything God valued. To some he announced God’s light, and to others he was the villain of darkness. To some he was the means to eternal life, and to some he destroyed their future opportunity for power and wealth. 

Even today, not everyone sees the same thing when they look at Jesus. To some, Jesus embodies the joy bigger than death. To some, Jesus is the destruction of all fun. To some, he is the avenue to the greatest power this world has ever known. To some, he is a threat to power. To some, he is the means to wealth bigger than physical life. To some, his values are against physical wealth. 

The truth is that it does not matter what others think about Jesus—pro or con! What matters is what you think about Jesus. To you, is he a Savior or a demon? In him do you find light or darkness? Direction or confusion? Life or death? Is he worth the investment of your life, or is he the stumbling block to all you value? When God asks you what you think of Jesus, will you bow out of necessity or out of desire? (Philippians 2:9-11)


----------



## messenger (Oct 9, 2010)

Ronnie,
He is my Saviour, he is also my comfort, my guide and my rest.
Jesus gave his all for me and I need to give my all for him.
Have a Blessed day
Calvin


----------



## Israel (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes Ronnie.
Some saw Jesus raise Lazarus and rejoiced at the power of God.
Yet some saw this and "reported back to the chief priests"
How can this be?
Surely the answer must be just as the scripture shows, that we are all blind till God opens our eyes.
We would easily choose anything over the truth. And the scripture tells us something else even more troubling.
That if we do not receive the "love of the truth" it is God himself who sends us into strong delusion.
When God decides a man is to be deluded...well... I can't help but consider that sometimes we may be fighting God in our attempts to have others "see''. 
Is there, can there ever be, anything more necessary for us then, than to stay in communion with the Lord and not discover we have been fighting God, and just spinning our wheels?
Please note, I do not operate according to the idea of OLAL  (once lost always lost) but that God can remove blinders, dissolve delusion, and blow every cloud away whenever he wants. Just that knowing when a field has been worked to God's satisfaction, it is time to leave it to him and move on, even if I don't see a crop.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 9, 2010)

That's the age old question Ronnie, What are we looking for?

What & Why?

1 Corinthians 1:18 For the word of the cross is folly to those who are perishing, but to us who are being saved it is the power of God.


----------



## apoint (Oct 9, 2010)

Swamp Runner said:


> That's the age old question Ronnie, What are we looking for?
> 
> What & Why?
> 
> 1 Corinthians 1:18 For the word of the cross is folly to those who are perishing, but to us who are being saved it is the power of God.



Amen and Amen


----------



## CAL (Oct 9, 2010)

He is my way,my truth and my light,He is my way to the Farther.I am in all the way.If I am wrong,I have lost nothing!
Peace and Blessings.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 9, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING FOR?  (A great read for believers and unbelievers alike)
> 
> _And it came about when He went into the house of one of the leaders of the Pharisees on the Sabbath to eat bread, that they were watching Him closely._ Luke 14:1 (NASB)
> All of the gospels acknowledge the fact that Jesus was under the critical scrutiny of some of the best-trained Israelites. Often he was “set up.” They asked, “Why did you do that?” Or, “What is your position on this?” Or, “What is your stance on this matter?”
> ...



This is your Best one yet, I like it very much.

We can also be warn that some are watching us to see what fault they find so they can bring us down.


----------



## earl (Oct 9, 2010)

But if no fault is to be found , they will not be able to bring you down . On the other hand ...


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 9, 2010)

earl said:


> But if no fault is to be found , they will not be able to bring you down . On the other hand ...



Yes in the other hand there are those who enjoy to slander, there is a Hebrew Cliché that says " This one, if He doesn't know it he will invent it."


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 9, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Yes in the other hand there are those who enjoy to slander, there is a Hebrew Cliché that says " This one, if He doesn't know it he will invent it."



So true.  Politicians do it over and over.  Some win election because they convince people of a lie.
I'm told there are lots of people in prison who didn't do what they're accused of.


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 10, 2010)

Do I cry, morn and moan, for what I strive to become or for what I am. Some do for one, some the other and all both...

Jesus points to God from a mystical tradition. If we, from our traditions and formulations of what is truth, we cannot afford tolerence to this tradition and accord to it our fears and hesitation then we miss out the important aspect of the mystical tradition. It alone, among other spiritual traditions resets our steps to God. The other traditions build on the mystical tradition,  and become weather worn, bloated and fatiqued in the organization for all the the tasks they deem  as their cares.

 When Jesus like folk come in, in the middle of a five yr restructuring plan for example, it is a bit upsetting--especially when you have a long haired mystic calling you "vipers" and charismatics like Paul"s berrating that the "old" covenant was a covenant of the "law", while you as a jew, know darn well that Moses meant it as a covenant of love!

John chapter 15; verse 22: If I had not come and spoken to them, they would not be guilty of sin[would be blameless]; but now they have no excuse for their sin.

For me this is the last judgement. We morn and moan because we are saved and yet we continue to sin. We look at who we are and say things are going to get worse and we forego what in God we can achieve.

Christians  not unlike Paul are hounds for the law, we hunt it everywhere in our denominations, in each other, in the jews, in the muslims, and more and  call each other false,  and have hope that in death our God will sort us out.  It don't take another Jesus to call us by our name. We are vipers--the saved kind.

That He cleanses and repeatedly prunes every branch that continues to bear fruit...is just that "every" branch. As we get older, washing-water is wet and cold and trimming toe nails is arduous, and we can be just as persentable with insense, perfumes and powders... and since hearing is deminished, we leave all the hearing to others.

The others is who God choses and will appoint. John chaper 15 verse 16.


----------



## earl (Oct 10, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Yes in the other hand there are those who enjoy to slander, there is a Hebrew Cliché that says " This one, if He doesn't know it he will invent it."



Big difference in slandering ,ie telling a lie , than using what a person says to show how wrong they are . Don't even need a Hebrew saying , just common sense .


----------

